# 1965 Ignition Switch Pigtail + Plug source?



## CP-Mike (Jun 8, 2014)

I have opened up my dash to get some wiring gremlins properly beaten down. The headlights went out the other night, boy that was fun... 

The headlight switch is here, and a new plug+pigtail is inbound for it. Easy stuff.

Upon more looking I found one of the terminals on the ignition switch is a bit melted. I'd like to just replace the entire plug+pigtail to get a fresh start while I am in there, but I am not having a lot of luck finding the right item online. (I've done a fair amount of googling around, but I suspect someone will have it right away and I'll feel silly.. but alas I'll take that chance)

Thanks in advance!

Mike


----------



## CP-Mike (Jun 8, 2014)

Well that wasn't fun!

I bought replacement crimp on GM 56 series terminals off ebay and replaced all of the ignition switch connectors. Nearly all of them were brittle and the tab cracked when messed with. I also used a touch of solder to anchor the electrical bond between the wire and connector before crimping it. Perhaps overkill but I don't want to touch those again.

I did get a 64 Chevelle headlamp switch and new plug+pigtail and soldered the new pigtail on to the existing harness.

Very nice to be confident the headlights will stay on and dash lights rock!

Now to get the gauges working right...


----------

